# AHJ's  Do You Require  Sprinkler Valve Shut Down Notification??



## Insurance Engineer (Apr 11, 2018)

As a building/ fire prevention official does your local code require building owners to notify you when shutting down fire protection equipment i.e. control valve, standpipe, fire pump as outlined as per NFPA 25? If so what are the requirements i.e. how long does the system has to be down before you are notified, NFPA 25 says 8 hours. How does it work, are signs posted, who follows up, etc. 

My community recently had a fire in a nursing home which sadly resulted in loss of life. The sprinkler control valve was shut before the fire. As far as I can tell I do not see any such requirement by local codes for the building owner to notify the FD if fire protection is out of service. I am considering meeting with a local code official to discuss and see if I can get a impairment program implemented. Trying to determine why they would not want to develop a program. 

My background I was a loss prevention engineer for a global insurance company and developed a fire protection impairment program for our clients throughout the US. I was also a member of NFPA 25 committee before I retired in 2015 from the insurance industry. 

Thanks for your help feel free to contact me off line to discuss.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 11, 2018)

Around here you only see the AHJ when you need a permit. no local fire code.The valve could be closed for years after they get a C. O.

This is a pet peeve for me in most places in PA.


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2018)

The requirement is there

Seldom do we get the call!!!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 11, 2018)

They must have forgot my number. It's easy to remember, I'm number one! Put that finger down, we don't know where that's been.

I have a replacement valve project at a Mercantile coming up, I'll let you know if they call.


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 11, 2018)

Impairment  requirements of NFPA require tagging, tagging  at the FDC and notification of the AHJ


----------



## steveray (Apr 11, 2018)

Are the systems not monitored or connected to a FA? Shouldn't it "call out" with a tamper or flow?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Apr 11, 2018)

steveray said:


> Are the systems not monitored or connected to a FA? Shouldn't it "call out" with a tamper or flow?




In the fire loss I noted the system was monitored BUT failed to operate.


----------

